# Traeger Errored Out



## seanjuan04 (Dec 26, 2020)

seanjuan04
: 
Hello, I am fairly new here and am attempting to smoke a brisket on a Traeger. 

I put a 14lb brisket on last night on the smoke setting for two hours, then upped the temp to 225 for about 8 hours. I checked the IT and it was at 163. About an hour later I woke up and my Traeger error out and shut off. My IT was at 151 but the Traeger was fairly cool. Based on a post from Chef Jimmy, this seems like it should be fine but he mentioned that injecting the meat changes things. I had injected it with beef broth. Do you think it’s ok to finish the cook at eat?

Thank you for helping so many newbies like me out


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 26, 2020)

You are safe to proceed as your IT was higher than 140. Below that is the danger zone. Post up some pics when you finish!


----------



## seanjuan04 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you. I am always nervous feeding other people food if I think it could be bad.



TNJAKE said:


> You are safe to proceed as your IT was higher than 140. Below that is the danger zone. Post up some pics when you finish!


----------



## seanjuan04 (Dec 26, 2020)

I have a follow up question. Will I have to go through the stall phase again? Currently the IT is 153 but isn’t rising yet.

Trying to determine if I should bump up the temp to 250 or leave it at 225. I have about 6 to 7 hours until I wanted to pull it and let it rest. I have myself 20 hours total to be safe but this has delayed me a bit.



TNJAKE said:


> You are safe to proceed as your IT was higher than 140. Below that is the danger zone. Post up some pics when you finish!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes it will stall again. You barely made it to stall temp before the unit shut down. 225 is fine. But if you want it finished a little faster I'd go with 250. All depends on how much time you have until mealtime


----------

